# Road Rules for Horses - Australia



## TinyTurtles

I was riding my horse on the road with a helmet, and a woman stopped me and asked, "Horses aren't allowed on the road." I just agreed, and apologized, and stepped off onto the nature strip and started walking on the footpath. Later that night I got really curious and did my research. 
Turns out, horses, are considered vehicles, and every car rule applies for horses but we have to give complete way to any car, and if your under 18 you *have* to be wearing a helmet. I was surprised. Looks like I'm on the road again tomorrow! Ha ha! The roads I go on aren't main roads and there are not many cars.


----------



## RedTree

I tend to think of us like bike riders, if there a foot path I'll use it, but if not I'm on the road.
Roads I used to ride on were not main road either and people were generally courtesy, most times when they weren't I was thankful my horse was quiet.

I'm lucky now have 300 acres to go riding on  no roads are needed


----------



## TinyTurtles

RedTree said:


> I tend to think of us like bike riders, if there a foot path I'll use it, but if not I'm on the road.
> Roads I used to ride on were not main road either and people were generally courtesy, most times when they weren't I was thankful my horse was quiet.
> 
> I'm lucky now have 300 acres to go riding on  no roads are needed


Woah! Lucky! I don't have much at all, mainly another 2 acre paddock but I don't like riding in it (I'm trying to let the grass go nicely so I can put Sam in that one next month.) But a lovely lady (I know her daughter in school, we're not friends though.) Offered her round pen, which I'm super happy about. Tomorrow I'll be doing some lunging


----------



## Tracer

I don't know where in Australia you are, but here in NSW horses don't necessarily have to give way - in the RMS NSW road user handbook, it states that vehicles must slow down for horses, and stop if the horse is being difficult or getting distressed. It's not commonly known, and there are a lot of people around here who need it slammed in their faces. My horse and I have both lost our confidence thanks to ignorant drivers, and that's on quiet, country dirt roads!

I find it concerning how many people don't realise that horses and their riders have road rights too...


----------



## TinyTurtles

Tracer said:


> I don't know where in Australia you are, but here in NSW horses don't necessarily have to give way - in the RMS NSW road user handbook, it states that vehicles must slow down for horses, and stop if the horse is being difficult or getting distressed. It's not commonly known, and there are a lot of people around here who need it slammed in their faces. My horse and I have both lost our confidence thanks to ignorant drivers, and that's on quiet, country dirt roads!
> 
> I find it concerning how many people don't realize that horses and their riders have road rights too...


I may have read it wrong, I'll have to look it up again 
But it is very frustrating when riding on roads. There was this one guy who reved the heck out of his car, back then I had my super duper quiet pony and he did nothing. Lol, the guy looked like he went red a bit :lol:


----------



## Tracer

Haha, don't worry, it took a lot of searching for me to find it!

I've been lucky to never encounter anything like that, but I've had a semi-trailer go past at a good 80 km/h, and a ute that didn't slow down until my horse freaked and backed out in front of him -.- He stopped with about 2 metres to spare.


----------



## TinyTurtles

Tracer said:


> Haha, don't worry, it took a lot of searching for me to find it!
> 
> I've been lucky to never encounter anything like that, but I've had a semi-trailer go past at a good 80 km/h, and a ute that didn't slow down until my horse freaked and backed out in front of him -.- He stopped with about 2 metres to spare.


Oh, gosh. To close for comfort! My other old pony freaked at a bus, it wasn't showing signs of slowing until my pony was rearing in the middle of the road. A kind gentlemen was in a tractor and stopped, turned the engine off and got out and let me go pass  He was nice. Some people show no respect.


----------



## Chiilaa

In WA, horses are considered road vehicles. However, they are not allowed on freeways and some marked highways. In terms of where you can go, horses are allowed anywhere that cars, bikes and dogs are allowed, unless otherwise signed. Some councils have said that you may not ride on certain sporting ovals as well, but that is an individual council thing and you would have to look into the ones you intend to ride on.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

Traditionally, horses have right of way - even over pedestrians.

I can't speak to the situation in Australia, but in the U.S. horses can be ridden on most roads. There is a website (University of Vermont?) which complied various state laws on the topic.

I am in New York State. There are several occasions that take me on various roads in pretty populated areas. Some interesting challenges.

In my area, horses can ride on any public road with the exception of "limited access highways." That generally means things larger/faster roads like expressways and major highways.

When riding on the road, horses are required to stay to the side. If a shoulder is available, they should use that.

Drivers are required to slow down when passing, keep a safe distance and avoid spooking the horse. Horn blowing or other acts which may frighten the horse are prohibited.

Most of the rules are pretty common sense stuff.

Of course, most riders have no idea what the rules are. Worse, they know nothing about horses and often do things that may scare a horse.

I was riding one evening on a trail which runs alongside a road. A fire truck was coming back from a training session. The driver saw me riding and started blowing his air horn and turned on the siren. I _hope_ he was doing it as a friendly gesture. (If I got hurt it would have been his EMS team responding). Not all horses would respond well to the sound and light show he put on. He technically broke the law.

Most places have their vehicle and traffic codes online. If not, your DMV (or equivalent in your country) should have them avaiable. Look up the rules for your area.

Follow the rules and exercise some common sense. Always remember that who is "right" is not always the one that walks away from the crash.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan

^^^^^what she said!

I've road ridden extensively in my youth. I'm finding as an adult that riders are completely unaware of the laws regarding horses and the road, and DRIVERS are even worse. I even live and ride in an area familiar with Amish buggy horses, and people are just awful. 

but yeah...horses have right of way, except on major highways, where they are banned.


----------



## Prinella

In victoria if a rider raises their hand cars are required to stop until the horse passes. Horses also have right of way and must abide by all road rules including .0

I have developed the habit of riding in the middle of a lane on our quiet country roads. I also wear fluros vests and ensure I am visible to cars. Many cars do not slow down enough if I'm right on the shoulder. Being on the road slows them though. 

Have actually been debating getting onto the local paper about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

